# Split neck ?



## Kevin Nicholls (Nov 22, 2005)

I got a question for you reloading pro's. I was checking my brass before resizeing and found 3 cases cracked on the neck. They are in the middle of the neck about 3/16" long. I got these used from a friend and he said they were once fired. I reloaded them maybe twice. They are 30-06 with 165gr btsp hornady, 53gr win 760 powder. Are these presure signs? Or are they just wore out? 

Thanks Kevin


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Lengthwise with the case, or radially?

Lengthwise is almost always a sign of pressure. Radial cracks can occur from too high of pressure or from simple fatigue. They usually occur where the neck meets the case body though. The fact that yours is in the middle of the neck stumps me.

Can you post a pic?


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Kevin Nicholls said:


> I got a question for you reloading pro's. I was checking my brass before resizeing and found 3 cases cracked on the neck. They are in the middle of the neck about 3/16" long. I got these used from a friend and he said they were once fired. I reloaded them maybe twice. They are 30-06 with 165gr btsp hornady, 53gr win 760 powder. Are these presure signs? Or are they *just wore out*?
> 
> Thanks Kevin


 But could be oversizing by die which work hardens the brass but I would suggest dumping the whole batch. It doesn't really harm the rifle but kills the accuracy.


----------



## Kevin Nicholls (Nov 22, 2005)

They are lengthwise with the case. I've looked at the ones I have'nt shot and they are fine. I do'nt know how many times they were loaded before. As far as accuracy they have shot great. I 'm not at the high end of the chart for the powder charge so I'm thinking its just age?


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

Check overall case size. These may have grown due to pressure and have become thin and crack. What kind of brass is it....???


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Kevin Nicholls said:


> They are lengthwise with the case. I've looked at the ones I have'nt shot and they are fine. I do'nt know how many times they were loaded before. As far as accuracy they have shot great. I 'm not at the high end of the chart for the powder charge so I'm thinking its just age?


 The others will probably split when you shoot them, if reloaded the same number of times as the split ones. If you were to soot over a chrony you would see a scatter on the fps of the cases, while the accuracy may not show much at 100 yds it will be more noticible at longer distances. After you shoot them the next time toss them. Try to keep your case in the same lots, so as to keep them on the same aging cycle.


----------



## Kevin Nicholls (Nov 22, 2005)

They are remington brass. I keep them together like you said Texas, so I will toss them as they are shot. Thanks for the help.

Kevin


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Texas T gives good advice. I would be curious regarding case length. Not to cause the splitting but how many times they have been shot stretched. 

Charlie


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

thought you said the guy said they were "once shot." You also might have a headspace problem with your rifle, and the brass is being overworked when resized. What gun are you shooting out of, and have you reloaded for that gun before??

THE JAMMER



Kevin Nicholls said:


> They are lengthwise with the case. I've looked at the ones I have'nt shot and they are fine. I do'nt know how many times they were loaded before. As far as accuracy they have shot great. I 'm not at the high end of the chart for the powder charge so I'm thinking its just age?


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Most once fired commercial (and military) brass will have a little saw tooth pattern (real small) at the mouth. Most reloaders chamfer (spelling) inside and out before reloading. So, when someone says this is once fired brass, you can verify it most of the time. If the brass is dirty, sometime you have to clean it to see the pattern clearly.


----------



## Kevin Nicholls (Nov 22, 2005)

My buddy gave me these cases and said they were only shot once but was not sure. I've shot alot of rounds thru this rifle- savage 110 in 30-06. I've loaded and shot the same loads for about a year and a half. These ones that I found splitting were the ones he gave me. I've loaded these particular cases twice. I have the batch that have not been shot set aside. The next time at the range I'll fire them and trash 'em. I do'nt see any problems with other cases that I've shot and loaded several times so I do'nt think I have any issues with the rifle. I've never seen cases that are just wore out before but I believe this is the case. Thanks for all the help on this. I hope everyone has a great Christmas. 

Kevin


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Kevin Nicholls said:


> They are lengthwise with the case. I've looked at the ones I have'nt shot and they are fine. I do'nt know how many times they were loaded before. As far as accuracy they have shot great. I 'm not at the high end of the chart for the powder charge so I'm thinking its just age?


 Had this with my 7 STW....began annealing all my case necks and problem disappeared...


----------

